# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  " Trong con mắt của các anh, người Việt Nam chúng tôi xấu lắm sao?"

## dungntn

Cứ mỗi  lần đi du lịch Thái Lan là bị gặp rắc rối, mà chỉ gặp rắc rối tại cửa  khẩu PoiPet- Thailand hoặc tại quầy check in sân bay Tân sơn Nhất. Tôi  chỉ muốn viết để nhẹ nhõm cái bực tức và chia sẻ chút kinh nghiệm với  các bạn có ý định tự túc đi Thái Lan mà không đi theo tour.                         

                        Vì có nhà ở  Thailand, nên tôi thường xuyên đi lại giữa 2 nước Việt nam và Thái Lan.  Có lúc lượt đi thì bằng đường bộ qua cửa khẩu PoiPet, có lúc lượt về thì  đi máy bay hoặc ngược lại. Trong mỗi chuyến đi, Vì không biết chính xác  ngày về nên tôi không muốn mua vé máy bay khứ hồi. 


 
_ửa khẩu Bavet (Ảnh minh họa)_ Ngày 14/3/2013 tôi khởi hành từ Saigon  đi Thái Lan bằng đường bộ và phải đi qua Cambodia. Sau khi làm thủ tục  tại cửa khẩu Bavet, nhân viên hải quan Cambodia hỏi mình 20,000 VNĐ. Tôi  nói, tôi đi du lich bằng xe bus của hãng Sorya thì họ cho qua mà không  đóng phí. Nhân tiện, tôi cũng xin chia sẻ nếu các bạn cũng bị hỏi tiền  như vậy, thì trả lời tôi đi hãng: Sapaco, hay Sorya, hay hãng xe bus gì  đó thì sẽ cho qua, nếu không sẽ phải đóng phí hối lộ qua cổng.

Ngày 15/3/2013, từ Phnom Penh tôi đến Thái bằng cửa khẩu Poipet: đến cửa  khẩu Poipet địa phận Cambodia (Arrival terminal). Hải quan Cambodia  cũng hỏi từ 100 baht Thai đến 200 baht Thái tiền hối lộ qua cổng. Có lúc  họ nói tiếng Anh, có lúc họ nói tiếng Việt. Nếu mình không cho, họ rất  thô lổ, họ sẽ không đóng dấu, hoặc sẽ đóng dấu không ngay ngắn trong hộ  chiếu, hoặc yêu cầu mình đứng ra chỗ khác, hoặc sắp hàng rồng rắn trở  lại. 

Tôi đến Thái nhiều lần, nên ít hay nhiều gì thì cũng có chút ít mẹo vặt  gởi đến các bạn . Mặc dầu họ yêu cầu cho họ tiền hối lộ từ 100 baht đến  200 baht, cứ trả lời lịch sự , vừa nói vừa cười rằng tôi không có tiền,  đừng thô lổ với hải quan Cambodia, chịu khó đứng sắp hàng ngay thẳng,  không xoay ra đằng sau nói chuyện, họ sẽ đóng dấu và cho qua cổng.

Lượt đi hay lượt về cũng giống vậy( Arrival Terminal hoặc Departure  terminal) tại cửa khẩu Poi Pet, họ cũng đòi hỏi mình tiền. Các bạn nhớ  chịu khó lich sự , không tranh cãi, bởi vì đất nước của họ mà.


 
Qua được cổng Poipet Cambodia, đến cổng checkpoint của Thailand: thật là  bất ngờ, khi hải quan Thailand yêu cầu người Việt Nam xuất trình tiền.  Có lẽ luật này mới, nên mình không biết.

Lúc đầu, hải quan Thailand nói tiếng Việt không rõ, tôi  không hiểu họ  nói cái gì, nên họ bực mình lắm, họ dơ tấm giấy to lớn có hàng chữ, *" Xuất trình tiền 20,000 baht hay 700USD"* , viết bằng chữ tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh.  Sự cố bất ngờ, làm sao bây giờ , vì không có đủ tiền?

Tôi thật sự ngạc nhiên, Tôi cố gắng giải thích, tôi có visa về hưu 1 năm  đi lại  nhiều lần nước Thái,  nhưng họ vẫn thô lổ, họ đuổi tôi ra khỏi  quầy kiểm tra. Họ không thèm nghe tôi giải thích.

Hải quan Thailand không quan tâm tới cái điều mà tôi giải thích.  Họ  nói, khi nào có 20,000 baht hoặc 700 USD, họ sẽ đóng dấu nhập cảnh vào  Thailand. Thật lòng tôi không có mang nhiều tiền, bởi vì 20,000 baht  hoặc 700 USD không phải là ít, mang như vậy rất nguy hiểm. Quãng đường  đi từ Saigon đến Thailand xa vời vợi, tôi có thể bị cướp – giết bất cứ  lúc nào nếu kẻ gian biết tôi có số tiền như vậy, hơn nữa tôi có thẻ ATM  sử dụng các nước.

Trong lúc đang loay hoay không biết phải làm sao thì có 1 cô gái Thai,  cùng đi xe bus với tôi từ Phnom Penh cũng làm thủ tục. Tôi bèn nhờ cô  giúp. Tôi trình bày với cô và nhờ cô phiên dịch tiếng Thái để nói chuyện  với hải quan Thái. 

Khoảng 15 phút sau khi cô gái nói chuyện với hải quan, cô quay ra hỏi  tôi có bao nhiêu tiền mang theo và kêu tôi hãy xuất trình hết cho hải  quan kiểm tra. Thế là tiền USD , tiền Thái, tiền Indonesia ,tiền  Hongkong, tổng cộng khoảng 400 USD. Hải quan bảo tôi xòe tiền như xòe  bài tứ sắc để họ chụp ảnh. Lúc đó chẳng khác gì, hải quan đang chụp hình  tội phạm bắt quả tang đang ăn cắp tiền. 

_Cuối cùng họ đóng dấu và cho vào Thailand._

Tôi có hỏi cô gái Thái, vì sao hải quan Thái Lan có luật mới như vậy? Cô trả lời, _có  quá nhiều người Việt Nam sang Thai Lan làm việc bất hợp pháp, sau đó họ  kéo thân nhân sang đây, rồi cướp của giết người, trộm cắp, nẫng hàng  siêu thị, khắp đất nước Thailand, nơi đâu cũng có.
_
Tôi nghe cô giải thích mà cảm thấy ngượng ngùng. Lúc đó, tôi ước gì, tôi  có thể nói và viết được tiếng Thái Lan, tôi sẽ nói với quan chức Thái  Lan rằng,*” chẳng lẽ trong con mắt các anh, người Việt nam chúng tôi xấu lắm sao?”.*

Sau này tôi được biết, nhiều người nhập cảnh mà không có đủ tiền xuất  trình theo yêu cầu của nhân viên an ninh Thái Lan, thì cứ kẹp vào 500  baht hoặc 1000 baht vào trong hộ chiếu, họ sẽ không hỏi gì hết, rất vui  vẻ. Nếu muốn thuận tiện hơn thì đưa cò  mồi ở ngoài cổng làm giúp cho,  sẽ được ưu tiên và đi ngõ sau, không phải chờ đợi.

Tôi hay được đi ra nước ngoài. Tôi rất hãnh diện là người Việt nam, đi  đâu ai hỏi quốc tịch là gì, tôi cũng nói tôi là người Việt Nam, nhưng  sau đó, nhìn gương mặt của họ, hình như không thiện cảm với người mang  quốc tịch Việt Nam, còn tại các sân bay quốc tế, cầm hộ chiếu mang quốc  tịch Việt Nam là bị hải quan tại các sân bay quốc tế, nhìn nghắm săm  soi, phỏng vấn, kỹ vô cùng. *Chẳng khác gì , người Việt nam xấu lắm, hãy cẩn trọng.* 

_Nếu các bạn găp trường hợp giống như tôi , các bạn sẽ nghĩ gì đây?

__
(Theo yeudulich)
_

----------


## laneliz0105

Cũng đã nghe được một số nước không có thiện cảm với người Việt Nam, nhưng mình không ngờ cái ko có thiện cảm của họ lại đến mức này

----------

